# Teeth Cleaning without Anesthesia



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I took Moses and Aimee in today to get their teeth cleaned without anesthesia. Moses won't touch raw and while his teeth were not bad at all just barely starting to get a little plaque so I wanted to get them done (he's 4yr). My other gsd's eat raw so their teeth are sparkling. Aimee a maltese (notorious for bad teeth) use to get hers done with anesthesa and because she is now 10 yrs I really don't want her going under anymore. Her teeth were in need.

My vet has been telling me how great this guy is, he comes once a month to her clinic (goes to 40 around the metroplex). She makes nothing off of it. She said he even does cats and is amazed.

Anyway to stop rambling the point is I was very impressed! They both have sparkling teeth and a full report on gums/teeth. His procedure includes hand scaling, curettage, piezo scaling, probing, polishing, and oral rinse. Price $170! 

www.animaldentalcare.info


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I know someone who comes to some agility trials and does this procedure. I think she charges less than $100/dog. I've been thinking about getting it done, but I really didn't want to do at a trial.
Glad to hear it works so well!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

We offer that at my job. It's pretty cool. 
My boss had his dogs done before he recommended to clients and was very impressed.
Do they offer a maintainance program? It can be a little less if you set up a ninety day program.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes they do. I brush my guys so not something I will need to do though Aimee will need to go annually . The mainteance schedule they offer:

1 month maintenance $52-$67
2 month maintenance $88-$103
3 month maintenance $124-$140
4 month maintenance $160-$175

At 5 months it goes to the intitial cleaning price which is $186-$200 though mine was less ($170), maybe because they weren't bad.

Mikko if you can get that for under $100 bucks that's awesome!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Are these licensed veterinarians doing this? Teeth cleaning by anyone other than a vet is a legal gray area. If something bad were to happen, the person performing the "teeth cleaning" could get their butt sued.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. You can view the informational video on their website.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Are these licensed veterinarians doing this? Teeth cleaning by anyone other than a vet is a legal gray area. If something bad were to happen, the person performing the "teeth cleaning" could get their butt sued.


Hmmm, I don't know if the person I know of is a licensed vet. She comes to trials with a vet who offers chiropractic adjustments and laser treaments, but not sure she is actually a vet. Interesting point.


----------

